

Ask HN: What's the best way to accept recurring $5-20K/mo payments? - vaksel

I was wondering what's the best way to accept high value recurring payments like that(can't very well use paypal or credit cards).
======
lowprofile
How many payments? Are they really going to be every month or are you going to
be at the mercy of an A/P department?

My experience, the best way is to go the primitive route and get a hard check
that you can deposit manually if there are not too many of them, though I hope
you have too many.

The reason is that entities hate to pay this kind of money and there are
always issues (late or checks that are light etc), so having as much
traceable, physical data is huge.

This does not scale well but for a smaller entity it actually works quite
well.

------
Osiris
I assume you'd want to do automatic bank withdrawal like my mortgage company
does each month.

------
baberuth
ACH if you don't want to get ripped up on transaction fees.

~~~
baberuth
To be a little more helpful: Basically for ACH you get charged per
transaction.

<http://www.achq.com/lz/ach-processing-solutions.php> says $.25/transaction,
though I've heard that you can find as low as $0.04/transaction.

